# What did you do/get for your 21st birthday?



## Bec688 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey All,

I don't even turn 21 until June, but both my parents are already on my back as to what I want! I figure because it's an 'important' birthday they want to get me something nice, and wanna know now so they can start saving lol

They also wanna know if i want a big party, I'm not so sure about that!

I'm thinking about some jewelley, but I have literally no idea what I want!

So, what did you guys get for your 21st birthdays?

Were you surprised or did you get to choose your gift?

Did you have a big party or a quiet one with a few friends?


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 7, 2009)

I had a fairly big party, dinner and then drinks at a venue... not massive, we didn't book or anything, but there were lots of people there!

um... what did I get? hmm.. My sister bought me shoes. I can't even remember actually!

I would suggest jewellery that can be engraved, that's always a really nice memento for your birthday!


----------



## Shelley (Jan 7, 2009)

My 21st birthday consisted of going out with friends for dinner, bar/night club party, cocktails, dancing on the huge speakers, and a hangover lol.

As for gifts.. I didn't know what I really wanted. My friends bought me a spa gift certificate which I really enjoyed.






I think Rosie's idea of engraved jewelry would make a nice gift, momento for a 21st birthday.


----------



## Ozee (Jan 7, 2009)

I didn't do anything for my 21st, everyone was traveling o/s so i basically sulked LOL

Went to movies had a nice dinner with husband (who was bf at the time) and thats about it.

As for gifts i got my family pass me down jewellery so that was a nice suprise. The rest of my gifts was mainly cash.

You only turn 21 once so if your parents are willing to make a thing out of it, embrace it and let them enjoy it. I think sometimes it means much more the parents.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 7, 2009)

awww, Oz, that is so sweet! I love the thought of heritage jewellery handed down!


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 7, 2009)

My grandma (my bestfriend) died for my 21st birthday so I wasn't into the celebrating part at all. My mom got a bunch of my friends together and took me to a restaurant/club... I didn't want to go but I went because I thought it would cheer my mom up too (it was her mom). I ended up having fun and getting quite drunk though.

My parents gave me like $150- $200... there wasn't really anything I needed. I don't know, my 21st was just like every other birthday... nothing special.

That's cool your parent's want to do something nice for you Bec. I'd pick jewelry too probably... do you know the price range of how much they are looking to spend? Pearl necklaces are beautiful, and diamonds are a girl's best friend. : ) Diamond stud earring are the perfect gift, imo.

I'm psyched my birthday is in March and my bf is getting me a 1 carat diamond and platinum cross necklace. I looked at the necklace like a year and a half ago, and I can't believe he remembered. I will wear it every day.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow, Bella, that's a really nice birthday gift!

Becs, I didn't even think of diamond studs. I got some for about 200, which is not too bad! They're pretty small, but you can tell they're diamonds, and they look really nice! maybe get some of those?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 7, 2009)

I got a big group of girls together and we went to the Olive Garden for dinner and then went to the movies. lol.

It was only around 6 years ago, and I'm already having a hard time remembering! lol!

Hope you have a great birthday when it comes around!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 7, 2009)

haha, Shaundra, I know right? I'm 24 this year, so only 3 years ago, and still having difficulty! My memory is getting faulty already!


----------



## esha (Jan 7, 2009)

I wanna go to Vegas! So overrated but I don't care. I'm already legal in Canada.. gotta make it known to the States.


----------



## Karren (Jan 7, 2009)

I got hammered!! lol


----------



## banapple (Jan 7, 2009)

LOL I turn 20 next week...so I wouldn't know.

but whatever you get i'm sure it'll be awesome. but for next year, when i AM 21, I'm definitely partying it up hahaha.


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 7, 2009)

I was thinking jewellery probably. I already have a pair of diamond studs..though I have 3 sets of holes in my ears, so I wouldn't mind another pair lol

a pearl necklace maybe, or earrings. I do love pearls and diamonds...oohhh such choice! lol


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 7, 2009)

lol. Pearls are my birthstone so I love pearls, but honestly, nothing beats a really good quality diamond, eh?

except maybe a pink diamond!!


----------



## brewgrl (Jan 7, 2009)

I honestly cannot remember my 21st birthday for the life of me!!!

This is very very sad.


----------



## Anthea (Jan 7, 2009)

My 21st was such a long time ago back in 1983 ekkk

I went to dinner with a few special friends and some relatives. Presents: My parents gave me a sum of money and together with my savings I took delivery of my first brand new car.

Jewellery sounds really nice Bec, something you can keep.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 7, 2009)

I can't remember precisely, In France the 21st birthday doesn't really mean much, usually we celebrate 18 (legal majority) and 20 because you enter a new decade. I'm also born in may so usually i was home working for my incoming exams.

I keep things simple, special dinner with my family and best friend, and in the next few days following my birthday i try to go out at the movies or the restaurant with my other friends.

You can definitely ask for some jewellery, studs sound nice. A year i asked for those pretty earrings with butterflies from a shop named Agatha, and they're a really pretty accessory for a spring look.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 7, 2009)

We didn't do anything at all. I turned 21 in September and it was on a Wednesday (worse day of the week!) and we had just came from Virginia. I wasn't in the mood to party at all and I don't drink ever so I really didn't celebrate it the way I might've if I went out more often lol.


----------



## Panda816 (Jan 7, 2009)

oh lordy I am 34 now so let me see if I remember......

I remember my dh (he was just my boyfriend at the time) got me jewelry, I don't remember if it was a gold bracelet or earrings and I remember a friend gave me a shirt. I know my family got me gifts I seriously don't remember what they were.

My 21st landed on a Wednesday too so my sisters, a friend and I went out to a club that Saturday. It was called "Bahama mamas" and what a blast we had! THAT I do remember!


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 7, 2009)

Jewelry would be nice to remember your 21st


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, my family had planed on taking me to Vegas for my 21st, but unfortunately my great-grandmother passed away a couple of weeks before my birthday, and her funeral was held to days before my birthday. So, my family and I just stayed home had pizza, and watched the first 2 Pirates of the Caribbean movies. The only gift I can remember getting is season 2 of "That Girl" on DVD, other than that I'm pretty sure everyone got me money.


----------



## Aniger86 (Jan 10, 2009)

I didn't do anything special, it was just an ordinary day for me I guess. I'm not too much into celebrating birthdays, it just makes me feel so old with each passing year! Btw, I'm only 22, but yes, I DO feel old for some reason or other, lol.


----------



## sooperficial (Jan 10, 2009)

Ooooh weee I got toe up on my 21st! My mom dropped me off on Cincinnati street here in town which is like the bar sector with tons of bars up and down and all around. I met my friends there and just bar hopped and got a free drink everywhere or a free shot. Some man I didn't even know saw that it was my birthday and he left the bar, CAME BACK, and made the whole bar sing happy birthday to me. He had left to run across the street to get me a huge eclair from dunkin donuts and some birthday candles! Talk about RAOK! It was a total party girl 21st bday celebration! Which might be why I don't go out much anymore.


----------



## katana (Jan 10, 2009)

My birthdays do not get celebrated, I did absolutly nothing for my 21st.

But if I did celebrate, I would have wanted a party or at least a dinner with friends or family. A gift isn't important, but seeing family would be.

My birthday is only 3 weeks away, and I really want to have an indian or thai dinner....but it is not going to happen.

I think your idea of engraved jewlery would be best. It would be nice to have the memento for years to come. I'd also take your parents up on their offer of a party! Your lucky to have family around you who want to celebrate.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *sooperficial* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ooooh weee I got toe up on my 21st! My mom dropped me off on Cincinnati street here in town which is like the bar sector with tons of bars up and down and all around. I met my friends there and just bar hopped and got a free drink everywhere or a free shot. lol. That is what people did when I went to FSU. They called it the Tennessee Waltz b/c the street was Tennessee Street. I went with people sometimes, but not for my 21st birthday. I remember I went to eat with my mom and stepdad and a friend. My stepdad asked me if I wanted any alcohol, and I said no. I didnt want to drink in front of my parents, lmao. I dont remember what gifts I got though


----------



## Roxie (Jan 11, 2009)

I am not turning 21 for another few years and hadn't thought about having a party until the other day when we were buying decorations for my nana's 80th. I saw the most gorgeous masks so I told mum that I wanted a costumed themed party and you have to wear masks. I have never been big on parties so wasn't planning on doing anything for it, but those masks changed my mind. I love costumes.

I think that if you decide to have a party, it should be how you want it to be. Whether it's just a small get together or a huge party of the year kind of think. It's about you, so you should be happy with whatever you decide to do. As for presents, I don't know. I love presents, but I like surprises, I don't like suggesting things at all so I haven't thought of what I want.

But the jewellery sounds nice.


----------

